# John Deere D130 snowblower breaking belts



## Mitzi310 (Feb 8, 2016)

We have a John Deere D130 with a snow blower attachment on it that we bought brand new last year. We have gone through at least 4 belts the first year and the first time that we used it this year it broke another belt. Is anyone having trouble with theirs?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mitzi310, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Do you know if that is a John Deere snowblower attachment, or perhaps an Agri-Fab snowblower attachment? 

Sears uses Agri-Fab snowblower attachments and people are having similar belt breaking problems. The internet has many posts regarding this belt breaking problem.


----------



## Anormandin (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi, 

I have the same issue and the snowblower attachement is a JD snowblower. I replace the belt yesterday and lifted the snowblower up to view the new belt path and can see that as the belt is twisted going from vertical to horizontal poulies, it touches the guide and will strip again during the winter and I will have to replace again. This is a poor design or a spacer was not installed to make sure that the belt is straight from the back to the front run.


----------

